# Russian Imperial Stout



## Reedy (2/9/15)

Going to try the Coopers 3 can RIS recipe (with some specialty grains) this weekend, and looking for some advice on hops, yeast etc. to trick it up a bit.

At this stage I am working on;

1 x can Coopers Lager
1 x can Coopers Dark Ale
1 x can Coopers Stout
100gm roasted barley
100gm chocolate malt
1kg dextrose
3 x kit yeasts (rehydrated)
Made up to 20lt (ferment at 18c)

Wondering whether to increase the grains to 200gm each (as I've read somewhere else om here previously), whether to substitute dark malt extract (dry or liquid) for some/all of the dextrose, what hops would work well, and whether to ditch the kit yeasts and get a better dried (or liquid) yeast from the LHBS.

I am planning to bottle this & leave it for at least 6 months (hoping to be able to hide some away for a couple of years).

Would love to hear your thoughts/suggestions, especially if you have tried the Coopers RIS recipe before.


----------



## Yob (2/9/15)

Fit a blow off tube or use a 60lt fv if you have one.

hold some dme and dex back from the initial pitch. Add it at about half way through the ferment. 

Personally. I'd get real yeast and add the kit yeast at the end of the boil, good nutrients there that shouldn't be wasted, 

Lots of aeration... LOTS...

Up the chocolate and roast, won't hurt. 

You don't want too much Hops but fuggles goes well.


----------



## Reedy (2/9/15)

Cheers Yob.

Unfortunately I don't have a 60lt fermenter, but I recently got one of the Coopers DIY fermenters (33lt with the krausen collar) off Ebay for $5 and thought I might give that a go (collar is supposed to move up & down with the krausen, and is then removed after it calms down). If that sounds too precarious, happy to give a blow off tube a go.

How much DME do you think would work (and ahould I scale back the dex)? Also, having never used fuggles before, what amount would you suggest.

Was thinking of using nottingham yeast & will take your advice on using the kit yeasts at the end of the boil.


----------



## manticle (2/9/15)

3-4 packs of nottingham. Don't skimp and you will save a world of pain later.


----------



## manticle (2/9/15)

And heed yob's advice about holding back some sugar for later additions.


----------



## Grott (2/9/15)

The Coopers collar style fermenter does work. Six months is a bit early (test ok) but 18 mths onwards I found best. 
Cheers


----------



## Reedy (2/9/15)

Glad to hear the coopers fermenter will contain the krausen on this one grott, and yes, I only plan on sampling at 6 & 12 months (hoping to let it condition for a couple of years).

Will take your advice on multiple packs of nottingham manticle, happy to spend a few extra dollars to make this a great beer.

How much DME & dex would you suggest to hold back & add to the fermenter at the half way point?


----------



## Yob (2/9/15)

250g of the dex, maybe about the same of the dme.. I'd not be chucking a kilo in myself, maybe half a kilo.. 

Your brew though mate, do as you will. 

Have you calculated the OG and ABV on this?


----------



## Reedy (2/9/15)

I haven't yet, I need to download beersmith or a similar program so that I can try & work these out going forward.

Appreciate the help in the meantime gents.


----------



## sp0rk (2/9/15)

If the gravity in 1.7kg of coopers kit is the same as the LME in brewmate, 3 cans, .250g each of choc and RB and 1kg of DME should make for around 1.087OG and 1.022FG
That's 8.5% ABV
(ianh's spreadsheet gives roughly the same figures)


----------



## Reedy (2/9/15)

Good to know Sp0rk, cheers.


----------



## Reedy (3/9/15)

So after some more reading & advice from AHB, will be going with;

1 x 1.7kg coopers lager 
1 x 1.7kg coopers dark ale
1 x 1.7kg coopers stout
500gm dark DME
500gm light DME
200gm roasted barley
200gm chocolate malt
3 x nottingham yeast (will rehydrate)
Made to 20lt, ferment at 18c

All 3 kit yeasts added to the grain steepings at the end of the boil (thanks for the tip Yob) along with hops (leaning toward fuggles at this stage).

Will be holding back half of the dried malts to be added to the fermenter half way during fermentation.

Using Brewers Friend (if I've done it correctly) I calculate;
OG 1.098
FG 1.023
ABV 9.86%

Looking forward to getting this into the fermenter in the next week or so (waiting for room in the fermenting fridge)


----------



## Yob (3/9/15)

be patient with it, they can be slow ferments


----------



## panzerd18 (3/9/15)

Was worried you would not have enough yeast with 3 x kit yeast because kit yeast is only 7 grams or so.

3 x nottingham should be ok.


----------



## Cummy (4/9/15)

I was planning to do the same ish brew. I checked my yeast stock and only have two Nottinghams. If I do a regular stout and pitch on to the slurry would that be enough yeast. Sorry if this is a stupid question but I've only ever used a fresh pack of yeast every brew.


----------



## Yob (4/9/15)

will be fine, a single ferment grows plenty of yeast


----------



## Reedy (16/9/15)

Well my first RIS has been bubbling away in the fermenter for 5 days & gotta say I'm almost a little disappointed I didn't get the 'volcanic' krausen I had expected (but glad I went with a blow-tube nonetheless).
Based on Yob's advice, I held back 250gm of both the dark & light DME to add later, and wondering how far into fermentation before I should add it. Also wondering whether I need to give the fermenter another good stir when adding the rest of the DME?


----------



## Yob (16/9/15)

Before the yeast slows.. So now probably.. What OG? What's the gravity now?


----------



## Reedy (16/9/15)

Yeah, I was thinking it would need to be soon. 
Didn't take an OG reading as I was holding back the 500gm DME, but will take a reading before I add it tonight.
Do I need go give it a vigorous stir when adding, or just tip it in & let it dissolve?


----------



## Reedy (22/9/15)

So after 10 days, the SG seems to have stalled at 1.028 (i.e. no change over two days hydrometer readings)
I was aiming for 1.023 based on recipe noted above on 3/9.
On reflection, I don't think I aerated the wort enough before pitching (usual vigorous stirring probably wasn't enough for such a high OG).
Not sure whether to pitch more yeast to try & finish it off, or just give it another week & see what happens.
I'll be bottling in glass tallies, so really want to make sure fermentation is finished to avoid bottle bombs.


----------



## Yob (22/9/15)

What made you expect 1.023? 

If you don't know the OG how can you determine the yeast attenuation?


----------



## Reedy (22/9/15)

Brewers Friend app estimated OG of 1.098 based on the ingredients listed, however as I held back 500gm DME until 5 days into fermentation, I made a rookie error and didn't take a reading before pitching (i.e. assumed I wouldn't get an accurate reading given not all ingredients had been added at that point).
This is the first time I've done such a big beer, and as I usually keg, I'm just trying to make sure I'm not going to bottle too soon.


----------



## NikZak (22/9/15)

maybe give it a gentle swirl (without aerating it) and raise the temp a little if possible to help those yeasties finish off. Also, leave it another week just to be sure


----------



## Reedy (26/9/15)

So 4 days later and the SG is still 1.028. I gave it a good swirl, and upped the temp slightly, but it hasn't moved.
Is an FG of 1.028 too high to bottle? (I will be using one carb drop per 750ml glass bottle if it makes a difference)


----------



## TheWiggman (26/9/15)

1.098 > 1.028 is an attenuation of just over 72%. For a big beer like that it's not unheard of depending on your yeast health, wort conditions etc. Nottingham normally gets a bit lower but considering it's been a few days, that may be it.


----------



## Yob (27/9/15)

Tried a fast ferment test to determine if it's finished?


----------



## Reedy (27/9/15)

No idea what that is sorry Yob (noob)


----------



## Yob (27/9/15)

A quick search should bring it up mate.


----------

